# I turned my back for one second!!



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

hubby had dinner all ready..I threw the mail on the table and the little scamp went after my dinner!![URL="http://







[/URL] [URL="http://







[/URL] and daddy's must have tasted better because she moved onto his!![URL="http://







[/URL] move that plate a litle closer please..I'm only little ya know!![URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

too cute


----------



## swagger87 (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol, how adorable!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

So cute. She just steps right up to HER place at the table. She needs her own little dish! She'd probably want yours anyway!


----------



## swagger87 (Apr 24, 2009)

sweetrsue said:


> So cute. She just steps right up to HER place at the table. She needs her own little dish! She'd probably want yours anyway!


Lol, She'd probably take the big dish and give them the little one.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  What a saucy little girl


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2009)

if its anything like my two it wont matter which plate, they'll try them all and settle where they wish,

nice to see who the boss is


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

Didn't your mommy teach you to share? lol Shes a doll!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

If it′s yours, it′s hers too.


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh she is toooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MomoandMillie (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL..........."What's your is mine and what's mine is my own"

The things we do for our beloved pets! Very sweet!


----------

